# Is it completey insane to have a high-end bicycle on a cruising boat?



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

I made this video specifically to get feedback. It's a question that I've discussed with people on a few occasions, but I've never felt confident that I've sufficiently described the situation. Hopefully I captured all the details in the video ... or at least I look ridiculous enough in my bike clothes to make it worth watching:


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

I've kept my Bike Friday New World Tourist on two boats off and on going back more than a decade. Haven't schlepped it to shore very much in a dinghy which is where most saltwater contact would occur. Have a bag that the bike fits in with a quick breakdown for dinghy travel and occasional storage on deck. Not really water proof but keeps the spray off. Normally the bike sits on a walkway uncovered where it can be easily lifted onto a finger pier and back on the boat. Doesn't sit for months in the open as I'm a commuter to the boat but is exposed regularly. For longer storage pack it into the suitcase that you can order with any Bike Friday. Have left the bike in the suitcase for a month or more at a time on deck and it's kept rain and salt laden air away from the bike. On passages store the bike in it's suitcase on the 'V' Berth. Can't sleep in the 'V' berth under way so it gets used for storage. Might be able to fit the suitcase in one of the cockpit lockers but they are crammed with other stuff so haven't tried to see if it will fit.

The BF has a steel frame. It's survived much better than expected and is still in good shape. Main rust is from areas where the paint has been damaged in it's suitcase in airline travel as luggage. That's almost exclusively because of poor packing technique on my part. There also some paint nicks from general use that have surface rust but all in all the frame is still in good condition. I regularly wash down the bike with freshwater and/or leave it out in the rain to keep the salt at bay. The suitcase isn't completely water proof but will keep the bike dry and protected from anything but full immersion.

Having said the above, leaving the bike exposed on deck constantly and especially on a passage is asking for damaging attacks from the Rustermite. Bought a cheap used Chinese folder for emergency transportation when my BF was elsewhere. Tied it down on deck covered with plastic for a particularly rough one day passage from SF to Monterey. The bike was a rust bucket and bled rust all over the foredeck and brake cable soon locked up from corrosion after that one day passage. 

Bike Friday's aren't cheap but they ride like a real bike. Some people have actually done the Ironman here in Kona on them. I find the BF to be such an efficient and comfortable ride that I ride it almost exclusively and my other bikes hang unused. They make a variety of versions ranging from outright racing models to the NWT touring bikes and even wide tire mountain bikes. They also have some models with 16" wheels that fold very compactly, are very light and can fit into a custom backpack. There's one of those Pakit models on Ebay now that I'd buy if I was looking for a new boat bike. Folding the NWT into the suitcase takes a bit of time but with a bit of practice can be done in under 10 minutes. It will fold for slipping into a bag almost instantly. The really neat thing is the suitcase can be turned into a trailer if you fly with your bike or need a light duty trailer for hauling bulky stuff.

So yes, you can take a bike with you. Don't expect it to live a long life if you leave it on deck for a passage, don't wash it off in freshwater regularly, or otherwise dunk it in saltwater.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

These guys carry at least two Canyon mountain bikes:
https://toptotopglobal.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/en_sailboat-pachamama.pdf

They're sailing between bike-rides to climb the highest mountain on each continent. Antarctica is the one climb they have left. According to their 2018 annual report, they've logged 18,000 km on their bicycles. The bikes go underneath the double berth in the master cabin. When I saw the boat after their Northwest Passage transit they had bikes for the kids in there too.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

paulk said:


> These guys carry at least two Canyon mountain bikes:
> https://toptotopglobal.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/en_sailboat-pachamama.pdf
> 
> They're sailing between bike-rides to climb the highest mountain on each continent. Antarctica is the one climb they have left. According to their 2018 annual report, they've logged 18,000 km on their bicycles. The bikes go underneath the double berth in the master cabin. When I saw the boat after their Northwest Passage transit they had bikes for the kids in there too.


Wow ... this is some incredible information! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it really matters where you plan on using the bike. There are very, repeat very few islands in the Caribbean where I would ride a bicycle; there are way too many cars, narrow roads, and mostly poor drivers. We had bikes in the Keys and that's the only place I felt safe riding in the states, but with the new bike paths and greenways, maybe things have changed a bit.
But remember, the more high end the bike, the more likely someone is to try to steal it, anywhere.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

capta said:


> I think it really matters where you plan on using the bike. There are very, repeat very few islands in the Caribbean where I would ride a bicycle; there are way too many cars, narrow roads, and mostly poor drivers. We had bikes in the Keys and that's the only place I felt safe riding in the states, but with the new bike paths and greenways, maybe things have changed a bit.


Here in Fort Pierce the bike has been quite nice to have. It took a few trips out to learn which roads are safe and which aren't, but now that I'm figuring it out, I'm finding it quite pleasant to ride recreationally, as well as finding some stores that I can safely ride to.



capta said:


> But remember, the more high end the bike, the more likely someone is to try to steal it, anywhere.


That's always a concern of mine. I make sure that the bike is always locked, and try to always lock it in a clearly visible place so a thief would feel exposed while cutting the lock. There are no guarantees, though.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

BillMoran said:


> That's always a concern of mine. I make sure that the bike is always locked, and try to always lock it in a clearly visible place so a thief would feel exposed while cutting the lock. There are no guarantees, though.


If you park it in the same place fairly regularly, it would only take seconds for someone with bolt cutters to whisk it away. Obviously, it's your choice, but keep in mind a $50.00 bike will get you to the same places, maybe not with quite as much class, but certainly w/o as much interest from a thief.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

We have kept our Trek District bikes uncovered and secured to our bow rails for almost 13 yrs. ...... no corrosion at all (except for brake cables just replaced for the first time) and the smoothest quietest ride you can imagine. The forks are carbon fiber, frame is aircraft aluminum, sprockets and pedals are plastic. There are no gears and no chain .... they are belt drive.

We use Arbus locks and while I'm sure there is a way to defeat them I think it would take some serious equipment.

These bikes will easily outlast us and were worth the price of admission.

Oooops .... forgot to mention, they are 20lbs. each. My wife can carry both of them


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife wanted bikes aboard. For her birthday one year, I bought us both (somehow this dream involved me) a pair of Montague Allston folding bikes. Freaking expensive, but if you’re into high end bikes, they won’t scare you so much. 

They are full sized 11 speed bikes and can be upgraded/modified by the real aficionado. We ride them stock. They fold in half and fit in a protective bag that can be shoulder carried (a little awkwardly). The folding process requires no tools and is very quick/easy, once you done it a time or two. It is much easier to get a folded bike into the dinghy than a full size. Especially two. They still take up too much room down below, so we don’t bring them, unless we know we’ll want them. But they both easily fit on one bunk, albeit rendering the bunk useless. I find moving them through the boat to be very stressful, as they are magnets to bang into something and potentially scratch it.

One of the things that sold me on this particular model of Montague is the belt drive (looks like a serpentine alternator belt). No chain to need to lubricate and, more importantly, to spread oil/grease around the boat. There is no freaking way I was laying an oiled chain down, inside my boat. The gears are also internal to the rear hub.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

boatpoker;2051585030
We use and while I'm sure there is a way to defeat them I think it would take some serious equipment.[/QUOTE said:


> Wow, those *ARE* some serious bike locks, I must admit, but @ a hundred and fifty bucks a shot, way beyond what I'd ever pay for a bike itself.
> But as I said it isn't really about the bike or the lock, but the other drivers and the roads, where we live.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

A bike with steel parts simply locked near the water will rust lickity split. Locations which are suitable for bicycling probably have a bike rental.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

capta said:


> But as I said it isn't really about the bike or the lock, but the other drivers and the roads, where we live.


My experience has been that you have to accept that not everywhere is bikable. There are roads that are too dangerous to bike on. The tires on this bike are too narrow to ride anywhere sandy. Etc.

Nowhere that I've been can a bike be easily used for all transportation needs. But when considered a supplement to other transportation methods, I've never been anywhere that it wasn't useful. That being said, there are also a lot of places I haven't been yet.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but only slightly, I believe, Carriacou and I believe Grenada have just begun scooter rentals. Again, some of you might be willing to risk it, but it still seems very unsafe in Grenada, though in Carriacou it might be OK? However, as the bus service is so cheap and convenient on both (most) islands.....


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

When I want bikes on board I buy a used cheapo mountain bikes 25 to 50 bucks.

With a small tin of pink paint I add pink polka dots all over the frame and wheels.

The last time I did this was when doing the Intercoastal all the way up to Washington DC. It was a rare stop over that we could walk to the shops and attractions. The bikes got a lot of use.

We dodged in and out generally lashing the bikes to the mizzen rigging with a wrapping of poly sheet. They got sprayed with some anti corrosion snake oil and were still useable after 2 years when the were given away.

Riding a bike in the Eastern Caribbean, no way. I am with Capta on this the roads are too narrow too potholded and the bus drivers too crazy


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a road cyclist from way back. I raced in college ~ 1980-83, recreational ever since, and around town too. Just got back from the store, in fact, and yes, I have a car. I like the bike. I've carried my college training bike on a rack for many seasons; with enough lube you loose a cable every 5 years or so, but nothing serious. It's a nice enough bike, but it's 80s tech and not many would try hard to steal it. It has a rack and I hang panniers for errands.

Once in a while I take my carbon/alloy bike, generally on the same rack, but I bag the shifters and it gets rinsed more often. If I did this often it would need to go below. More hassle.

I might suggest a compromise path. Get a nice, older road bike. The geometry will still be good, but the shifters will be on the down tube. Update the pedals for cheap LOOK cleats, mount a saddle you like, and retape the bars. Mount slightly larger tires, either commuter or cyclocross--the roads will not all be smooth, but you don't need a mountain bike. Do NOT repaint it. Ugly is good. It will be 5-10 pound heavier, but that does NOT make it slow. This 50-somthing passes a lot of carbon bikes ridden by 30-somthings, while riding his 80s bike.

I've never been anywhere I wouldn't ride. Whether you will use a bike or not depends on whether you are a cyclist, and I think you know the answer to that one.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Drift story.....

I used to attend the OshKosh fly-in air show every summer. Think of 10,000 planes parked in the grass along the sides of the runway. Everyone pitching a tent and camping next to their plane. The entry gate to the show itself could be at least a mile walk down the runway, let alone leaving the property to get to a nearby restaurant. 

Across the street was a goodwill/thrift store. One year, some guys went over and bought a couple of old used bikes for $15. They were full grown adult riding little kid bikes, but it was genius. It became a race to get to the show early enough to get one. At first, they would leave the bikes in the dumpster at the end. Eventually, the thrift store made arrangements to take the donation back. In later years, the thrift store would import every donated bike within 100 miles to sell at the show and they would all disappear.

You really have to imagine a middle aged adult male, riding a pink child’s bike with a flower basket on the handlebars. Awesome.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You Tube










"][382] Abus Bordo 5700 Bike Lock Picked and Bypassed - YouTube[/URL]

An Abus beats the old Master lock and chain I used for many years, but then again, I never left my bike chained up in a high theft area, or repeatedly in the same places, or out overnight with it. Just to say, the Abus is going to give pause to a lot of amateurs but these days, anyone with a smartphone can look up how to beat almost any lock, in minutes.

Kinda like "Why can't anyone build a liferaft that doesn't need inspecting every..." it begs for something more.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

BillMoran said:


> I've never been anywhere that it wasn't useful. That being said, there are also a lot of places I haven't been yet.


I have often contemplated this subject. I really like biking and often take a bike on road trips. What you have to judge is the usefulness of the bike as opposed to the inconvenience of having them onboard. Even a folding bike takes up a lot of space. I have a Downtube folding bike and it is awkward moving about in confined spaces and I would be concerned for the boat's interior.

The Bike Friday mentioned are pretty awesome. They make folding bikes you can use for serious riding or touring. Nicely equipped they will run close to $3k. That is a lot of scooter rental.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I hate buying into a conversation when I will be roundly dismissed as a crank... however...

In a country I want a bike I buy a new cheap one. When leaving that country I sell it.

Bikes and the sea dont mix. Unless you buy a super expensive one they rust, even the exotic ones because the chain is steel.

Buying in the USA a new one costs $500 and I sell them for $400 6 months later. I have done it 3 times.

Last summer in Amsterdam I bought one for $150 second hand and I ran out of time to sell it so its now in London. I will take it to France in summer, ride it then flog it.

My advice is to buy cheap and new and sell or Deep 6 them.

BTW for anyone interested in how stupid a tourist can be in the USA I rode a bicycle 1000 miles from Omaha Nebraska to Memphis Tennessee. Yes, you have a lot of corn.



Mark


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I hate buying into a conversation when I will be roundly dismissed as a crank... however...


Mark, you're a dismissive round crank!

Kidding.



MarkofSeaLife said:


> Buying in the USA a new one costs $500 and I sell them for $400 6 months later. I have done it 3 times.


This is probably excellent advice for 99% of the people out there.

However, in my experience a $500 bike would be torn to shreds the first time I rode it. And I'm not even that in shape ... I know people who would break a $500 bike before they even left the parking lot.

There's a reason that bikes vary in price. For casual bikers, you'd never notice the difference between $500 and $1000 ... but serious bikers do.

The other problem is that high end stuff loses a LOT of value when it sells used. You lost $100 when you sold that $500 bike, which is pretty damn reasonable. When I sold my $1700 Bianchi, I lost over $1000.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

BillMoran said:


> However, in my experience a $500 bike would be torn to shreds the first time I rode it. And I'm not even that in shape ... I know people who would break a $500 bike before they even left the parking lot.


I rode the 1,000 miles Nebraska to Tennessee on a $500 basic bike. :grin That was after 3 or 4 months riding it every day in NYC

:devil


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ....BTW for anyone interested in how stupid a tourist can be in the USA I rode a bicycle 1000 miles from Omaha Nebraska to Memphis Tennessee. Yes, you have a lot of corn.


How did this happen? My money is on a drunken bet or a woman, or both. Even if you think it was something else, it was really so you could tell a woman you did it.

I've been to Omaha. The corn starts just outside the city and never ends.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

BillMoran said:


> The other problem is that high end stuff loses a LOT of value when it sells used. You lost $100 when you sold that $500 bike, which is pretty damn reasonable. When I sold my $1700 Bianchi, I lost over $1000.


That's why you start with a $700 Bianchi to begin with. I have two decent road bikes i spent less than $700 on. It is unfortunate you and I can tell how junky a $500 bike is, otherwise we could take in all the sights in the cornbelt on a cheap bike, none the wiser. If you want to take a serious bike sailing look at one of these. 
https://www.bikefriday.com/folding-bikes/product/bike-friday-pocket-rocket-road-bike

One other problem I see with serious biking from a boat is the other equipment needed. Helmet, shoes, tools and head to toe lycra that has no other purpose on a boat. More than for exercise, my urge to have a bike is the ability to shop and dine in a larger radius than I am willing to walk. If I had a boat big enough to accomodate bike storage and was cruising full time I think I would rather have dive gear and a compressor.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess one question for the OP is what's the end game. Transportation or cycling. 

I'm an aficionado of all sorts of things, but it doesn't mean I need the best in all circumstances. Compromise is a key requirement of all things aboard boats.


----------

